# New Brick build



## hiker dude (Jun 10, 2013)

I was looking for plans last week and could not find anything. I have attached a few pics of mine. I planned to do a full start to finish because I have not seen anything. I still have a lid and door to figure out. I wish I had access to a welder to brush up on my high school welding so I could do that as well. I am making the door opening to fit a purchased door if I end up going that way but it is not my intention. So far this is just the firebox. It will be wrapped in brick.

The cook box inside diameter is 21"/28"  and could actually be tapered out 4 more inches both ways. What do you think? The fire box is 18 x 18 and 20 high inless i go higher. I am going to have 4" round vents with a chimney and adjustable dampers.Thanks for the advise on the new thread













DSCN0002.JPG



__ hiker dude
__ Jun 10, 2013


















DSCN0008.JPG



__ hiker dude
__ Jun 10, 2013


----------



## rgacat (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good so far.

Ronnie g.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good.  Given what Wes found out, tell us about your smoke chamber and overall design.


----------



## wes w (Jun 11, 2013)

Good point Demo.

HD,  here is a thread I started a while back concerning keeping the heat even all the way up a brick vertical smoker.

Give it a look before you get to far along.   There are some great ideas and thoughts in the thread.  Most would work better if built into the smoker as it goes up.  

Please post any questons or concerns you may have.   The folks here are a wealth of information.

I'm in for this one!    Keep us posted








Edit:   Here is the link to the thread   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142492/smoker-fix-ideas/20#post_997491


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 11, 2013)

:lurk: ...    I'm in


----------



## hiker dude (Jun 11, 2013)

I am building it horizontally. I am actually wondering where the best air inlet is, top or bottom of the firebox. The smoke would then travel out of the top 4" h x 20" slot to the cooking chamber under the water tub up and out a chimney at the far top side. How does this sound?


----------



## wes w (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd put the intake on the bottom. 

Question.  How are you going to support the slot.  If you use a steel lentil the metal will expand every time it gets hot.  Over time it will start cracking up the masonry.   Just a thought.  

If you put your chimney on the same end as the firebox it would work as a reverse flow.    You can use steel as racks as long as they don't fit tight and have room to move.


----------



## seenred (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good so far...I'm looking forward to watching this...

Red


----------



## hiker dude (Jun 11, 2013)

the slot would be in the masonry See the missing bricks on the right side. Reverse flow would that travel in the bottom of the firebox up and over to the cook box around and back out of the top of the fire box?

I really goofed on overlooking the intake.I guess it is get out the roto hammer/ roto drill and break out the bottom center brick. I was thinking of using 4" galvanized round ducts with a damper on the intake and chimney. If the air is cold coming into the intake and the galvanized tube goes into the facia brick and does not touch the firebrick and the hot goes right out the chimney galvanized should not create much problem? What do you think about this whole design? i still need to determine how high the cook box needs to be, rack spacing two racks? and placement of the water tray? As you can see i really need some input.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2013)

myself..  I would slow down (hold up) and get all my 













Getting Your Ducks in a Row.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Apr 1, 2013






get everything figured out on paper first...  sure will save a lot of headaches in the near future


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> and get all my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny.......  Good one JD....


----------



## hiker dude (Jun 12, 2013)

Its on hold and I am here looking for help so bring it on.


----------



## wes w (Jun 13, 2013)

I used vented ash dumps for my intake.   You can open and close them as needed.













IMG_8694.JPG



__ wes w
__ Aug 21, 2012






I don't have a close up, but you can see this one being installed.  I simply left a void all the way into the firebox.   You can see the inside on the left side. I simply shimmed up the hole with a brick until the mortar set up a day or so.

As for the size of the cooking chamber.   With your design I'd probably just use one shelf.   You can do two shelves, but it would take a ton of time to get  layed.   A challenge to say the least. 

You can lay firebrick on there side and let them hang out about an 1 1/2 in. or so to create a ledge.  You can then sit your racks on that













IMG_8740.JPG



__ wes w
__ Aug 22, 2012






Here is another view of the intake vent on the inside.   Up top you can see how I layed firebrick down to create the shelf.  No ledge in the back. I cut a full brick in half to save money for the flat brick in the back.   Sides will carry anything you want to put on it.

Hope this helps.   I can see a design in my head, but I can't draw for crap.    I'll help you anyway I can.  Just ask.


----------



## hiker dude (Jun 15, 2013)

I like the idea of the vented ash dumps. I just called the only masonry supply company in the area and they are a big one and they cannot get vented only closed. I have nut built the door yet so I am leaning towards venting the door with a hole and a back plate that would rotate to open and close. As far as the cooking chamber. One rack is all I planned for this is just a home use rig for a weeks consumption.


----------



## wes w (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is where I bought mine.  There not cheap, but they will last forever.

http://www.northlineexpress.com/fir...ey-cleanout-doors/vented-ash-dump-94cioa.html


----------

